# Viren ?



## BadRequest666 (24. Mai 2017)

Hey... Brauche eure Hilfe  Ich habe seit einiger Zeit folgendes Problem:  Habe 1. das Problem mit Java Script was ich in einem anderen Artikel beschrieben habe (Übrigens habe ich als ich mir Firefox runter geladen hatte das Problem nicht mehr), 2. kommt ab und zu ganz kurz als Pop Up ein Problem mit "Java Script auf dieser Seite", 3. Habe ich neuerdings ab und zu das wenn ich auf google was eingeben das ich nach kurzer Zeit auf Yahoo umgeleitet werde und 4. wenn ich manchmal auf einen Suche gehe läd es kurz und dann komm ich auf Irgendeine Werbe oder Porno Seite die nichts mit meiner Suche zu tun hat. Bitte helft mir mein PC hat 2000 Euro gekostet. Ich habe mein Viren Programm G-Data drüber laufen lassen wo nur ab und zu eine Kleinigkeit kommt die ich in die Quarantäne schiebe bzw. direkt löschen lasse und außerdem ADW Cleaner.  Bitte helft mir.

Bzw. es sind alle Probleme zur ungefähr selben Zeit aufgetreten. Auch das mit Java Script und der Wiedergabe von Videos.

Mfg Elias

Habe das schon öfters jetzt gemacht, kommt aber anscheinend andauernd wieder... :
ADW Cleaner:

Gerade schon wieder... Bin auf Twitch, klicke auf der Seite auf "Wem du folgst:" und Plötzlich kommt das auf was ich geklickte habe in einem neuen Tab, und in dem ursprünglichen öffnet sich ***entfernt***

Und hier gleichzeitig noch mein Virenprogramm G-Data:


----------



## BadRequest666 (25. Mai 2017)

Scheint wohl keine Hilfe zu geben. Schade! -.-


----------



## sheel (26. Mai 2017)

...also, ich bin mir nicht sicher, was wir da tun sollen/können.

Dass du irgendeine Schadsoftware hast ist jetzt wohl ziemlich sicher, nur: Sowas mit 100%-iger Sicherheit loswerden, ohne den Computer zu schmelzen oder so, geht kaum. Vor allem brauchst du dich nicht auf Antivirensoftware zu verlassen (manche Sachen werden erkannt und abgefangen, bei anderen ist es komplett nutzlos; aber dass ein Virus der schon da ist nicht wieder weggemacht werden kann ist ziemlich sicher.)
...
Da es sich (gemessen am Verhalten usw.) wohl um kein Bios-Rootkit etc., sondern nur eine (relativ) harmlose Sache handelt:
a) Irgendwo ein Gerät oder USB-Stick etc. mit Linux herbekommen/machen ("nicht" vom infizierten Computer aus eine LiveCD/USB erstellen)
b) Außerdem nötig: Genug Speicher für die wichtigen Dateien von deinem Computer. Entweder im Linuxgerät, oder auf einer externen Festplatte die nie am infizierten Computer angeschlossen war (oder über Linux zuerst komplett geleert wird, inkl. Neupartitionierung)
c) Per Linux die wichtigen Dateien vom infizierten Computer auf den sauberen Speicher herholen. Nur das nötigste, bzw. alles durchschauen dass keine unbekannten Sachen dabei sind.
c2) Evt. auf Linux auch einen AV drüberschauen lassen
d) Die Festplatte vom infizierten Computer leeren und neu partitionieren
e) Windows etc. neu installieren und die Dateien wieder zurückkopieren

Ja, das ist umständlich, aber ohne Neuinstallation herumsuchen auch (und oft nicht so erfolgreich)


----------

